
Microsoft ‘Doubling Down’ on Blockchain - doener
https://www.computerworld.com.au/article/661159/microsoft-doubling-down-blockchain/
======
noodlesUK
Can someone tell me what the point of a managed blockchain is? I may well be
misunderstanding but it sounds to me like these cloud services are just
spinning up some machines that use a consensus protocol to maintain your
chain. But you control all the machines, right? How is that decentralisation?
Genuinely asking, I think I have missed something important.

